
Ask HN: Dropbox-like file sync software decoupled from storage provider - Remed
Is there such tool available? My wishlist is:<p><pre><code>  * Realtime two-way sync (no CLI tools required to run manually).
  * &quot;Serverless&quot; in the meaning that no software is required to run and manage on the server side (i.e. Nextcloud doesn&#x27;t meet this)
  * Proper client-side encryption, storage and transit always encrypted
  * &quot;Bring your own cloud storage&quot; - ability to use mine S3&#x2F;B2&#x2F;etc credentials.
  * MacOS and Linux clients available
  * Syncing to a cloud location (not requiring my two computers to be online at the same time)
  * Bonus points for having an open code, but a closed source from a reputable company might work for me as well.
</code></pre>
I only found GoodSync, but it seems very niche, not popular with the IT crowd and I&#x27;m not sure how trustworthy it is. I know that JungleDisk used to work this way years ago, but they don&#x27;t seem to include &quot;sync&quot; in their feature list today and seems they pivoted towards backup solutions.<p>Is there a solution meeting these criteria? What do privacy-oriented folks use to sync their files across machines?
======
lioeters
Syncthing seems to fulfill most of the points?

[https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)

------
javipas
Maybe Duple could work for you

[https://www.duple.io/en/](https://www.duple.io/en/)

~~~
Remed
It requires one of the computers to be online all the time and run its
software (aka server). Also, it's even more niche than GoodSync. There's no
way I'll trust my sensitive data to some totally unknown software.

------
rasengan
Duplicity

~~~
Remed
I was under impression that it's a backup utility. It doesn't work realtime,
you need to execute its CLI. It also doesn't really do full sync, but one-way
sync. If I have some files newer on my machine but other files newer in cloud,
it won't handle it well. Am I correct?

~~~
rasengan
You’re right!

There is also Unison but it isn’t encrypted at rest by default.

